# Chinese built Milesto EM-30. Any good?



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey folks. Just interested more than anything else. Has anyone seen or had any experience of a Chinese built Milesto EM-30? I love the upright La Marzocco look. It appears to have a dual boiler, electronically heated group, PID and timer. I believe the paddle is similar to the Linea in that it's a switch rather than capable of profiling. I read at Reddit that it has an automatic preinfusion of 2 seconds on, 2 seconds off which can't be altered which I'd probably find irritating. I wonder if any of the parts are interchangeable with commonly found ones. I love the look as I find most European machines to look a bit antiquated. Just wondered if anyone had heard anything about them.

￡988.44 20％ Off | EM-30 General Italian Semi-Automatic Coffee Machine 9 Bar Double Boiler Rotary Pump Commercial Household Three Stage PID Control
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOZXjz


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

https://www.home-barista.com/advice/insides-of-milesto-em-30-dual-boiler-rotary-pid-t67529.html#p741113

There are other comments on the web - just use Google.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Stox said:


> https://www.home-barista.com/advice/insides-of-milesto-em-30-dual-boiler-rotary-pid-t67529.html#p741113
> 
> There are other comments on the web - just use Google.


 Aye. I saw that one thanks. I was wondering if anyone here had personally seen or had experience of this machine. Particularly if the parts are interchangeable. I'm familiar with Google thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I see they were happy to use one of my diagrams without permission and modify it by blanking things out and overlay bits..the blue bits at the bottom of the boiler are inlet pipes in my diagram. It would have been nice if they had asked to use my intellectual property.









They modified this one below (taken from my powerpoint archive)...one day they may even complain me about using my own diagram in future 😉


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I see they were happy to use one of my diagrams without permission and modify it by blanking things out and overlay bits..the blue bits at the bottom of the boiler are inlet pipes in my diagram. It would have been nice if they had asked to use my intellectual property.
> 
> View attachment 46741
> 
> ...


 Wow! That's pretty rude! I guess it's the sincerest form of flattery though!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Wow! That's pretty rude! I guess it's the sincerest form of flattery though!


 It is but had they asked, I would have given them a version in powerpoint without all the bits they had to blank out, so they could use it, upon proof of a donation to a coffee charity. It's just annoying that they use stuff of mine without giving me the chance to do a little good. Once they start...where does it end. It is a form of flattery but coupled with a lack of respect for others work.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It is but had they asked, I would have given them a version in powerpoint without all the bits they had to blank out, so they could use it, upon proof of a donation to a coffee charity. It's just annoying that they use stuff of mine without giving me the chance to do a little good. Once they start...where does it end. It is a form of flattery but coupled with a lack of respect for others work.


 Absolutely. I know China has pretty lax copyright laws but it wouldn't have hurt to ask.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hmmm I also looked into these I think the general consensus is the are "dual boilers" but just poor and unrefined I've seen complaints of sharp edges and corners, rattling and poor build quality but it could be an interesting project if you wanted to try and improve one


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ronan08 said:


> Hmmm I also looked into these I think the general consensus is the are "dual boilers" but just poor and unrefined I've seen complaints of sharp edges and corners, rattling and poor build quality but it could be an interesting project if you wanted to try and improve one


 Ah. I had a feeling that might be the case. I reckon after shipping and tax you're talking the wrong end of £1500 so might be a bit of a risk for a project machine. I wonder if that heated group is a replaceable part. I'd be worried if that went, it'd just be redundant.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Ah. I had a feeling that might be the case. I reckon after shipping and tax you're talking the wrong end of £1500 so might be a bit of a risk for a project machine. I wonder if that heated group is a replaceable part. I'd be worried if that went, it'd just be redundant.


 I think with parts, there's always a risk when it's a manufacturer so far away. I know we're in a global economy but waiting possibly weeks or months for parts might quickly get old. I wonder if they are CE approved, although we might be loosing that requirement in the new year....who knows.

It's an interesting looking machine and concept though, especially their diagram


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I think with parts, there's always a risk when it's a manufacturer so far away. I know we're in a global economy but waiting possibly weeks or months for parts might quickly get old. I wonder if they are CE approved, although we might be loosing that requirement in the new year....who knows.
> 
> It's an interesting looking machine and concept though, especially their diagram


 Might be safer to buy a good quality European built machine and modify it to look like this!


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

Is this going to be like other consumer goods markets where it's only a matter of time before Chinese manufacturers hit comparable quality levels at much lower prices? Imagine entry level espresso machines at £150 / dual boiler £500 / pressure profiling £800, niche-a-like grinders at £300, and similar reductions on commercial machines (though perhaps servicing and support would be difficult from Shenzhen), would be quite the shake up on the supplier side if so.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ArkellvsPressdram said:


> Is this going to be like other consumer goods markets where it's only a matter of time before Chinese manufacturers hit comparable quality levels at much lower prices? Imagine entry level espresso machines at £150 / dual boiler £500 / pressure profiling £800, niche-a-like grinders at £300, and similar reductions on commercial machines (though perhaps servicing and support would be difficult from Shenzhen), would be quite the shake up on the supplier side if so.


 I suspect not for a long time. I think it's likely that machines may be made in China but component quality (even some supply), tool quality etc.. by European companies who then sell and put their name behind the item for the warranty, technical and customer support. Lots of companies already do this for many high end products and often the Chinese lookalikes are nowhere near the same quality.

e.g. the good Dual Boiler at £500 is not really possible...not if the quality and performance is to be maintained and the right support network for customers is in place. Not unless your buying factory fresh and even then VAT, shipping and currency conversion get you, plus the risk of damage.


----------

